# Spiders...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Tomorrow is National Spider Day!
I didn't know we had a spider day. In celebration, Spirit is selling their Jumping Spiders for 50% off!

Hug a spider tomorrow...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Uh, no thanks, Otaku. I'll pass. You can hug 'em for me.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ummm, NO


----------

